# H: Leman Russ Demolisher, Manticore NIBW: Paypal



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

$40 each, both for $75 shipped in the US.


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

Pics? particularly for Demolisher.


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

GeneralSturnn said:


> Pics? particularly for Demolisher.


This is from 6 months ago....


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh, I thought it was recent, sorry... I saw it close to top I think, just looking for Russ's.


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

GeneralSturnn said:


> Oh, I thought it was recent, sorry... I saw it close to top I think, just looking for Russ's.


No worries, the trading zone here is slow. Try Facebook 40K buy, Sell, Trade group or dakka.


----------

